# Bears up north ga



## Tadpole23 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm going to try to go up to cohutta and do some bear hunting for couple days hopefully in October. We have a 1 day bear hunt here in middle ga and I've killed 1 over the years so I know how to find sign and I know what I'm looking for to hunt but I've only been to cohutta once and didn't have a very good trip we hunted flat top mountain or bald mountain I think been probably 10 years ago. I've read alot on here about cohutta and it's all helpful but I can only go for a few day are there any certain areas to stay away from or areas that I be better to go walk. I plan on doing alot of walking the first day and hunt the next 2 if I can find any sign. Y'all think it be better to go bow hunting or on a gun hunt since I only be there for few days.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jul 12, 2017)

Tight lipped ain't they???


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 12, 2017)

I am not a regular Mountain Hunter, but I did take a black bear one archery season. Give me the first two weeks of bow season over all the rest.
Hint, you may need to practice shooting your arrows up at a 45 degree angle through the canopies of oak trees.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2017)

Bow season in September. Go up and find the white oaks and you will find bears. Walk the old logging roads in the evenings, get the wind in your face and listen for the bears up in the trees breaking limbs. Also check the food plots esp the ones with sorghum. Please kill your limit and then bring someone else to kill theirs as well.


----------



## dakota78 (Jul 13, 2017)

I didnt know cohutta had bears.lol


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 14, 2017)

Last week of September is prime time. PM me before you head up and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks guy for any information looking forward to walking my legs off up there


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 15, 2017)

If you plan to do a lot of walking while here, leave those rubber boots at home and bring a well broken in pair of hiking, hunting, or work boots. If you bring the rubbers, you'll be sorry!!!


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 15, 2017)

I will be wearing my tree climbing boots since they broke in good with alot of ankle support


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 17, 2017)

Tadpole23 said:


> I will be wearing my tree climbing boots since they broke in good with alot of ankle support



What are your tree climbing boots? For work or hunting?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 18, 2017)

*Boots*

When I'm in a top of a tree cutting it down it's a pair of boot I use for limb walking.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 19, 2017)

You need to get a pair of boots for hunting and leave the work boots at home. A bear will smell you faster than a deer will....... and a hog has better sense of smell than all of them put together.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 19, 2017)

... lightweight, soft soled, ankle high hiking boots without high heel, gas and oil and 2-stroke exhaust all over them are better than climbing boots.

Except for climbing trees...


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 24, 2017)

Tadpole23 said:


> When I'm in a top of a tree cutting it down it's a pair of boot I use for limb walking.



Seems like you and TreeCutter have some things in common! Might not be a terrible idea to bring your hooks, harnass, and rope. Might be able to dangle from a tree rather than sit on the ground!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 24, 2017)

I use my hooks and a tree saddle to hunt out of. A whole lot lighter than a climbing stand. Also you can take 20 or 30 foot of mule tape or rope and weave a seat between tree limbs to sit on. In the right tree its pretty comfy.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 24, 2017)

Check out the tree frog tree seat made by New Tribe. Excellent saddles also.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 24, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Excellent saddles also.



Especially good saddles for hunting. Soft D rings equals no noise.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 24, 2017)

And the leg straps can be removed. As such, I can use mine as a conventional safety belt with an anchor point in the rear...


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 24, 2017)

My saddle has a ring on the front and back so it would be good to hunt out of. I've deer hunted alot of it but didn't think about taking it with me.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 24, 2017)

Tadpole23 said:


> My saddle has a ring on the front and back so it would be good to hunt out of. I've deer hunted alot of it but didn't think about taking it with me.



 Personally, I wouldn't take it with me(for archery bear). Deer hunting is an ambush situation, whereas, in the bear mountains, I'd rather be mobile.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 24, 2017)

The bear I killed here in middle ga I killed in a stand. I wouldn't know much about stalking bear in the mountains I rather find good sign and wait but I will try whatever works best. I shall hogs all the time so I would imagine it be about the same.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 24, 2017)

Sounds like a good strategy to this novice. Get in the sign and wait. That little tree frog seat tree seat makes an excellent ground level hammock with cordage tied to each of the web straps you can put it anywhere. Hidden, but mobile. Be sure to stay on the downwind side. My gaffs (weight and cumbersome and noise) were always the killer for me climbing trees in the bear woods. When I was younger, I could free climb pretty well, but now at 250 lb (58 yo) I worry about shaking the tree when I go up.
From my experience, when those bears are in the trees breaking limbs and munching on acorns, they are making so much noise that they are completely oblivious to your approach...

Y'all got me itching to go try it again, and stay away from the heat on my lease during the first part of archery season. I need another bear.


----------



## amoore28 (Aug 8, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> You need to get a pair of boots for hunting and leave the work boots at home. A bear will smell you faster than a deer will....... and a hog has better sense of smell than all of them put together.



I dont know about the hogs. Everyone says their supper smart and real good with their nose. But down here in turner county and most of south georgia they are pretty dumb and cant smell squat. We have walked with in 20 yards of them in a peanut field in broad daylight when they were feeding and got us a few.


----------

